# Not a new stain, oops with chisel



## Tphill (10 mo ago)

Had a small accident this morning. Was doing my first hinge mortise completely with chisel and well, oops.










This resulted in 3 stitches. The Doc had to put a tourniquet on my arm to stop the bleeding till he could sew it up. He said I cut an artery.

Guess that box is now mine. For me it's back to the router for a while!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Where'd you get hit?


----------



## Tphill (10 mo ago)

It was my left hand that I was holding the lid with. Got me just above my thumb. Was a cleanc shaped cut as I had just honed the chisel.
The box and lid are about 8"x12", but the top of the lid only has about a 4"x8" 'flat' area, so I had a bath towel wrapped around to try and steady the lid. That towel was completely soaked by the time I got to the ER, which is only about 10 minutes away.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I did the top of my thumb last week. you'll heal up quick.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Chisels are imo the most dangerous hand tools in the shop. Keep both hands on the chisel and you won't have a hand in its path. I've been stabbed twice, once in the foot when a round handled 1/4" chisel rolled off the bench. Proper hold downs and a bench with vise and dog holes are very useful for chisel work. A Workmate fulfills both these criteria.


----------



## Tphill (10 mo ago)

I hope. Will be getting and installing a bench vise asap, probably tomorrow!


----------



## Tphill (10 mo ago)

Ouch, foot stabbing sounds bad. I wear sandles in the shop.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Tphill,

Get well soon.

Cut the heel of my left hand in Jr High shop with a sharp gouge. Still have the scar if I look hard.

Chisel rolling off the bench is scary.

Is the color of the stain "Blood Red?"


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Glad you are ok… scary how quickly it can happen


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Yup, been there. Three stitches in my left hand from a chisel when my hand was in the wrong spot. Scary how quickly it happens. I am definitely more careful now. Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Someone at Marc Adams school mentioned that chisels were involved in most of the injuries in their classes.

I haven't stabbed myself directly with a chisel but did receive a minor slice when reaching across a workbench and colliding with a chisel tip on the way back.

Holding the work-piece with one hand while cutting with the other is a common way to get cut. There are techniques to do it safely by holding the part so the chisel is moving away from the body. Most times it's better to just clamp parts in a vise or to the bench.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

The good thing is that usually the first time is the last. At least it was for me. Now I always know where that thing is headed.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It is surprising that anyone would "freehand" a hinge mortise, but you did. Let everyone who reads this learn the lesson. Clamp your work to a bench or solid surface. Keep both hands on your chisel.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Not clamping to gain a few seconds ends up in hours at the ER.
As Paul Sellers says: use your third hand (that is the vise or any other clamping).
Clamps don't need to be expensive:
https://paulsellers.com/2011/11/4473/
I use this type of clamps (six 60cm ones and six 90 cm ones) and some cheap F clamps.


> For me it s back to the router for a while!
> - Tphill


I certainly would not use an electric router on a piece which is not clamped.

While a chisel would do a relatively clean cut (easier for the doctor), an electric machine will torn your flesh apart.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

A router plane is an excellent option too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Chisels and utility knives are the "dangerous tools" for me anyway. If I juggled TS blades maybe they would be more dangerous, but when I flip the on switch I don't get my hands within 6" from the blade. Hard to use either a chisel's and or utility knifes without holding them, so the threat is nearer.

Glad the Doc could close it for you, as CF said you'll heal quick.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> It is surprising that anyone would "freehand" a hinge mortise, but you did. Let everyone who reads this learn the lesson. Clamp your work to a bench or solid surface. Keep both hands on your chisel.
> 
> - Phil32


Why is it surprising? I enjoy hand joinery. My current project I am finishing I only used the jointer and planer to square, and the BS to rough. Everything else including 32 mortices were hand done. 
Yea, Leather shoes are a must.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

As I have been told several times, "Your hand is NOT a clamp"


----------



## Tphill (10 mo ago)

I ordered a Sjobergs adjustable vise last night.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Hinging by hand:




 (from 18')
You will notice, he 
either has the chisel in one hand and the mallet in the other hand 
or he uses both hands to guide/push the chisel.

I guess when using an electric router one still has to square the corners.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I was sculpting the butt of a steampunk raygun and my left hand ended up in front of the chisel. I was so focused on what I was doing, I hadn't even realized I put my left hand there until the chisel slipped. That resulted in 4 stitches in the middle finger of my left hand.

I immediately realized what I had done and my very first thought was, "Don't bleed on the wood!"


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> As I have been told several times, "Your hand is NOT a clamp"
> 
> - Davevand


That one is good, I will remember it.


----------



## BettesBuilds (3 mo ago)

I’m right there with you. This is from yesterday. I made a box for my router bits and was just chiseling a relief for a magnet lid catch. I’m always careful with power tools but hand tools need the same respect.


----------



## BettesBuilds (3 mo ago)

Davevand said:


> As I have been told several times, "Your hand is NOT a clamp"


And your teeth are not pliers!


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Tphill said:


> Had a small accident this morning. Was doing my first hinge mortise completely with chisel and well, oops.
> 
> View attachment 613349
> 
> ...



A bit late for this incident, but.............blood stains can be removed with some hydrogen peroxide. The 3% stuff works with many applications; the 9% stuff used for hair bleaching works better. Or, you can go to a beauty supply place and get 30 or 49%, which work much better.

With the latter 2 products, gloves and eye protection are a must. chlorine bleach also works, but then you have th echlorine odor, plust a very high pH residue. The peroxide breaks down into water and oxygen.

Don't ask me how I learned this.


----------

